# High potentcy outdoor strains?



## BagSeed (Aug 31, 2008)

I am looking at getting some Nirvana beans since they are only $25 at seedboutique. I plan on growing outdoors in SW Tennessee... I want as high of potency as possible with good yields... 60% sativa or above is desired because of the late winters here... I don't want just a main cola either though, decent branching would be nice.... Also, does the "new purple power" strain have a pretty high chance of being purple or does any of Nirvana's? Thanks for any help...


----------



## akirahz (Aug 31, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> I am looking at getting some Nirvana beans since they are only $25 at seed boutique. I plan on growing outdoors in SW Tennessee... I want as high of potency as possible with good yields... 60% sativa or above is desired because of the late winters here... I don't want just a main cola either though, decent branching would be nice.... Also, does the "new purple power" strain have a pretty high chance of being purple or does any of Nirvana's? Thanks for any help...




Ah excellent choice my friend, nirvana is high quality at excellent price. 

I've done allot of researching on nirvana's products and various strains. Take a look at these ones in particular though, the first is within price range you may want to consider, from dutch passion , the rest are nirvana. I recommend any of the links below to suit your needs 

(Shaman)
https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=61

(Northern Lights #5 x Haze)
https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=187

(Swazi)
https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=198

and perhaps silver pearl
https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1064

Hope this helps!


----------



## BagSeed (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help... If i were to get a strain from the indoor section of nirvana's site and plant it outside, what would happen? Do they just not do good outdoors? Also, how is Master Kush?


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 31, 2008)

there is a good pic of some awesome looking master kush i just so happened to be looking earlier and saw it.. it is in the Bud pictures part of the forum.... check it out looks like a good strain.. it is also very popular in my area of TN...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help... If i were to get a strain from the indoor section of nirvana's site and plant it outside, what would happen? Do they just not do good outdoors? Also, how is Master Kush?


an indoor strain can be grown indoor or outdoors with usually a 8 week flowering schedule.outdoor are usually sativas..the strains that take a little longer to finish.from what ive seen and what i've grown in the past,i'd say some white widow,white rhino,master kush,hindu kush,aurora indica, or some nl or a crossed bred NL.AK48's some killer also.i wouldnt order more then 2 packs per order.it'll make the package a lil more 
stealth :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

I grew some indoor skunk outside last year. Blew my mind, I do not think it matters if they are indoor or outdoor strains. I think that the most of the banks are in Holland so what the consider their climate is not the entire world's. Hence some of there strains finish fast enough to be *outdoor* there.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 1, 2008)

If i got white widdow, even though it is the highest THC content strain they have, will it still have more than a lower THC plant that is meant to be outdoor?


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Sep 1, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> If i got white widdow, even though it is the highest THC content strain they have, will it still have more than a lower THC plant that is meant to be outdoor?



Assuming you do everything right. And White Widow doesn't have the highest THC content out there either.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 1, 2008)

I know it isn't "the" highest but it is one of the highest if i am not mistaking. I just want as much potency as i can possibly get outdoors.... I know this depends a lot on what i do but strain choice is a relatively easy way to get more potency.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Sep 1, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> I know it isn't "the" highest but it is one of the highest if i am not mistaking. I just want as much potency as i can possibly get outdoors.... I know this depends a lot on what i do but strain choice is a relatively easy way to get more potency.



Well make sure your choice allows you for enough time before your next frost.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 1, 2008)

I am planning ahead for next spring... Just getting everything thought out...


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 2, 2008)

I was looking at maybe getting a 5 pack of some lowryder 2 so i can have a sort of "half way home harvest" and also to get practice on harvest for my main load... I really can't afford a 10 pack so if i get a 5 pack how long will it be before i can tell sex? Also, where is the best place to get lowryder in 5 or 10 packs?


----------

